
24 ways: Easing The Path from Design to Development - danw
http://24ways.org/2008/easing-the-path-from-design-to-development
======
jjburka
I would also add actually having some text to put in the site helps.
Completely off topic , I really like the design of that site.

~~~
tremendo
_I would also add actually having some text to put in the site helps_

Do you have Javascript disabled? Apparently in this (24ways) and an increasing
number of sites you now need javascript to display the actual content of a
page. I find that extremely irritating. Facebook in particular is extremely
annoying in using scripts to load remote scripts that in turn load more
scripts from a multitude of different sites, and refusing to run any make the
whole experience pretty painful. Sigh...

_update:_ An hour later they've fixed this bug and now content does display
without javascript. Comments still need it though. Surely they'll fix that one
too since it's one of the points made in the article (progressive
enhancement).

